# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Diplomski rad vezan za kretanja majki sa bebama na području

## Bubimirka

Ovako: Ja sam jedna mama 16-o mjesečne curice, apsolventica sam Studija Dizajna pri Arhitekturi i trenutno pišem diplomski rad na temu problematike kretanja majki sa bebom/malom djecom u urbanoj sredini. Ono zbog čega pišem na ovaj forum jest molba svim majkama koje imaju volje odvojit par minuta za razmišljanje i pisanje o svojim iskustvima, problemima, poteškoćama, i svime što vas je pratilo prilikom kretanja po gradu sa vašim bebama: koliko su naš grad i prostorne strukture, kafići, javne ustanove, parkovi, pločnici, stanice javnog prijevoza, itd. prilagođeni majkama/dojiljama/trudnicama sa bebom/dijecom....u to se uključuje pitanje koliko ste zadovoljne bile postojećim mjestima predviđenim za potrebe adekvatne skrbi, njezi i hranjenju djeteta...to su oni stolići po trgovačkim centrima za previjanje dijeteta interpolirani u javne wc-e. Kakvo je vaše mišljenje o higijeni i higijenskim uvijetima u ovom gradu po pitanju takve skrbi?Da li ste ikad poželjele da je neko mjesto više prilagođeno potrebama majki/ili dojilja i bebama općenito. Dali mi možete ispričati jeste li ikad prilikom kretanja kroz grad sa bebom na određenim  mjestima poželjeli da se nešto nalazi, nekakvo pomagalo, predmet ili objekt da bi vam olakšalo poteškoće sa bebom, ili smještanjem kolica ...pišite što god vam padne napamet. 
Hvala vam unaprijed!  :Heart:   i hvala na pažnji!
Moji podatci su: Lidija Štromar, Jabukovac 16A, 098 17 28 704, mail: bubimirka@gmail.com

----------


## Bubimirka

I da ....ako vam je ovako komplicirano, možda bi vam draže bilo da sastavim anketu sa još konkretnijim pitanjima vezanim za gore navedene probleme? Svaki odgovor na ovaj post mi je dobrodošao! Hvala....

----------


## Svimbalo

Mislim da bi nam svima bilo lakše s anketom tj. ,već predloženim odgovorima koje možemo prokomentirati.
Rado ću ti pomoći   :Smile:

----------


## puntica

anketa   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

i ja sam pza anketu, brze je ovako moram razmisljati   :Grin:

----------


## Bubimirka

No dobro znam da se nema uvijek vremena za ražmišljati uz bebe/djecu....pa trebat će mi kojih par dana onda da sastavim pitanja, do tad ću vam napisati što ja točno radim....kako glasi opis teme ukratko i uširoko.....idem popit kavu da dođem k sebi pa vam sve ispričam...E i hvala Vam na suradnji  :Love:

----------


## rahela

- meni i šogorici (koja ima blizance) je bilo najgore hodati po nogostupu, jer su auti bili parkirani (nepropisno parkirani!!! - i stavljali smo one Rodine letke pod brisače  :Grin:  )
- ulazi u neke dućane su preuski za dupla kolica (ne kišobran, već kolica klasična spojena onim spojnicama)
ako se još sjetim, nadopisat ću
inače, nisamo u centru grada, nego u predgrađu (Sesvete)

----------


## pomikaki

bila bi dobra anketa da nam da više inspiracije.
Ovako mi padaju na pamet samo klasični problemi, malo rampi za kolica što muči i invalide, parkiranje po pločniku, malo mjesta za presvlačenje, pušenje u kafićima što je problem kad je vani zima a ja poželim izvadit cicu na javnom mjestu.

Samo moraš uzeti u obzir i  to da smo ti mi ovdje nereprezentativan uzorak, mnoge su majke ovdje previše prilagođene i doskočile su same nekim problemima. Recimo ja ionako više nosim dijete u slingu pa mi zapreke ne smetaju puno, vježbamo bespelenaštvo pa piškimo pod prvim drvom i ne presvlačimo se, a do higijene nam nije puno stalo jer smatramo da to sve ide pod jačanje imuniteta.   :Grin:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

ja bih rado objasnila zašto u rijeci kolica koristim samo sporadično i to tek nakon što dijete prijeđe godinu dana   :Smile:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

napomena - ne bi trebalo stajati samo 'mama' već 'roditelja', jer ne kreću se samo mame   :Wink:

----------


## Bubimirka

Eto....ovakvi me odgovori zanimaju,sve što ste rekle, mjesta za previjanje, kafići i dućani..... i to kaj veliš kako ste se vi snalazile, jer to sve meni dodatno pomaže....da, da sastavit ću vam pitanja tj, opisat kaj radim.......

----------


## Bubimirka

Pardon! Imaš pravo ovco sa puno janjadi.....tu se zbrajaju i tate, ali u mom primjeru, gdje muž radi od 9 do 21h i nikad ga nema kući, na meni se sve llomilo popitanju navedenih problema. Mene recimo živcira kaj su ta mjesta za presvlačenje tako nezaštićena higijenski jer se obično nalaze otvorena unutar javnog wc-a, i to obično uvijek na nekim nedostupnim mjestima gdje moraš preći cijeli trgovački centar da bi ga našao.....nesviđa mi se i nije higijenski da je baš to mjesto u sklopu običnih WC-a ...i zrakom se šire bakterije

----------


## nenaa

Užasni su mi pogledi kad poželim ući u neku trgovinu sa mojom veliko trokolicom, a često sa mnom ide i moja frendica isto sa jumbo trokolicom. I onda nas gledaju kao kud ćete sa time. 
Neki dan nam je u Puli u T-comu gospodična rekla "ajde molim vas ostavite kolica vani. 
Ne znam da li je bilo ok, ali malo smo se uvrijedile i pitala ju je prijateljica da li invalida zamoli da kolica pusti vani.

U Rijeci šetam po korzu i jedino mjesto za koje znam da mogu presvuć dijete je dm. Sada od kad se trudimo kao bespelenaši imam složeno pa mi je lakše i samo ako je lakša nužda u pitanju. Ako se je u*rala to je već problem.
Dm je super napravio da imaju mjesto za presvlačenje, ali ono je za bebu koja se još ne okreće, jer su stolići premali, ono mi je prejavno. Bilo bi dobro da odjele bar paravanom, a ne da gospođa do mene bira zdravu hranu, a ja odmatam smrdljivu pelenu moje cure koja se već raznoliko hrani pa su i mirisi intenzivniji. Ideja dm-a super, ali fali taj neki odjeljak ili barem da nije nasred trgovine.
Ulazak u većinu javnih ustanova "nemoguća misija". U robnu kuću RI na primjer, odlazak na kat je teška vratolomija kao i u spomenuti dm. Imaju samo pokretne stepenice pa zamislite tu scenu, ja se usudim samo ako je netko sa mnom pa uzme L. na ruke, a ja riskiram život. Predpostavljam da takvih robnih kuća i trg. centara ima puno.
Parkirališta koja su toliko usko napravljena kao i gradske garaže, pa moram prvo stat na sret voznog traka upalit 4 žmigavca, skakat van vadit kolica (sad već neki živčani krelac trubi), namontirat ih i stavit na pločnik i zakočit (gospodin još trubi sada već nešto pokazujući rukama). Zatim rikverc pa bočno parkiranje, ili kakvo već, dok kolica stoje na izvoliš nasred pločnika. I onda akcija, vadi dijete. Ako smo na ulici super, ali ako smo u nekoj garaži jao pazi da vratima ne lupiš tuđi auto, pa je i moje dijete skoro preširoko da je izvučem...

Itd...itd...

----------


## Bubimirka

> Užasni su mi pogledi kad poželim ući u neku trgovinu sa mojom veliko trokolicom, a često sa mnom ide i moja frendica isto sa jumbo trokolicom. I onda nas gledaju kao kud ćete sa time. 
> Neki dan nam je u Puli u T-comu gospodična rekla "ajde molim vas ostavite kolica vani. 
> Ne znam da li je bilo ok, ali malo smo se uvrijedile i pitala ju je prijateljica da li invalida zamoli da kolica pusti vani.
> 
> U Rijeci šetam po korzu i jedino mjesto za koje znam da mogu presvuć dijete je dm. Sada od kad se trudimo kao bespelenaši imam složeno pa mi je lakše i samo ako je lakša nužda u pitanju. Ako se je u*rala to je već problem.
> Dm je super napravio da imaju mjesto za presvlačenje, ali ono je za bebu koja se još ne okreće, jer su stolići premali, ono mi je prejavno. Bilo bi dobro da odjele bar paravanom, a ne da gospođa do mene bira zdravu hranu, a ja odmatam smrdljivu pelenu moje cure koja se već raznoliko hrani pa su i mirisi intenzivniji. Ideja dm-a super, ali fali taj neki odjeljak ili barem da nije nasred trgovine.
> Ulazak u većinu javnih ustanova "nemoguća misija". U robnu kuću RI na primjer, odlazak na kat je teška vratolomija kao i u spomenuti dm. Imaju samo pokretne stepenice pa zamislite tu scenu, ja se usudim samo ako je netko sa mnom pa uzme L. na ruke, a ja riskiram život. Predpostavljam da takvih robnih kuća i trg. centara ima puno.
> Parkirališta koja su toliko usko napravljena kao i gradske garaže, pa moram prvo stat na sret voznog traka upalit 4 žmigavca, skakat van vadit kolica (sad već neki živčani krelac trubi), namontirat ih i stavit na pločnik i zakočit (gospodin još trubi sada već nešto pokazujući rukama). Zatim rikverc pa bočno parkiranje, ili kakvo već, dok kolica stoje na izvoliš nasred pločnika. I onda akcija, vadi dijete. Ako smo na ulici super, ali ako smo u nekoj garaži jao pazi da vratima ne lupiš tuđi auto, pa je i moje dijete skoro preširoko da je izvučem...
> 
> Itd...itd...


Hvala ti na ovim informacijama, sa većinom sam i ja imala problema, i to sa mjestima za presvlačenje je istina, i u metropoli nije puno bolja situacija, recimo u McDonaldsu moraš prvo kupit nekaj za jest, pa na računu imaš neku šifru za otvaranje WC-a u kojima je mjesto predviđeno za presvlačenje..(inače nemreš uopće ući sve da gori vani).....i k tome je isto maleno i usko, te otvoreno pa si gospodične ili đaci stavljaju svoje prljave torbe gdje ide nježna osjetljiva dječija guza....

----------


## Matilda

U našem gradu dijete možeš presvući jedino u DM-u.

Svakodnevno se borim sa:
-neodgovornim vozačima i parkiranim vozilima na nogostupu
-ne mogu ući kolicima u nijednu poštu u gradu, a i banku
-u Mercator ne idem jer ne mogu proći kolicima kroz blagajnu
-kad sam produživala porodiljni dopust u HZZO-u, vukla sam kolica uz stepenice, poslije mi se čovjek na porti smilovao pa me pustio na lift za osobe s invaliditetom (što opet nije u redu). I još sam se trebala penjati na 1. kat pa mi je gospođa rekla neka ostavim dijete, nisam pristala, pa neka ostavim kolica, nakon čega sam oštro protestirala da je zvala pravnicu da mi donese papir (i još me izvrijeđale).

----------


## Bubimirka

> U našem gradu dijete možeš presvući jedino u DM-u.
> 
> Svakodnevno se borim sa:
> -neodgovornim vozačima i parkiranim vozilima na nogostupu
> -ne mogu ući kolicima u nijednu poštu u gradu, a i banku
> -u Mercator ne idem jer ne mogu proći kolicima kroz blagajnu
> -kad sam produživala porodiljni dopust u HZZO-u, vukla sam kolica uz stepenice, poslije mi se čovjek na porti smilovao pa me pustio na lift za osobe s invaliditetom (što opet nije u redu). I još sam se trebala penjati na 1. kat pa mi je gospođa rekla neka ostavim dijete, nisam pristala, pa neka ostavim kolica, nakon čega sam oštro protestirala da je zvala pravnicu da mi donese papir (i još me izvrijeđale).


 Eh, ja kad sam išla ganjati tu porodiljnu naknadu, malena mi se već bila rodila, bila je oko tri tjedna stara, počela je vrištati-bila je jako gladna, trebala am ju podojiti, nigdje u cijelom HZZO-u nema mjesta za podojit, niti WC-a!!!....svi su bili mrtvi hladni na moje užurbano i panično traženje mjesta da ju nahranim, pa me je netko poslao u PODRUM, jer jedino tamo imaju neki bijedni, mali, hladni WC, jedva sam ja uspjela sjesti, a kamoli nahraniti dijete....a o liftu da negovorimo! Cijela zgrada je izvana kao moderna a iznutra sve socijala...kao da si se vrati 300 godina unazad. Da, i službenice su jako bile "ljubazne", dobro da sam izvukla živu glavu jer čini se da svaka dodatna informacija iz njihovih usta dodatno košta naših koraka.

----------


## nenaa

Inače ako ne mogu nešto sama dok sam sama sa L. u kolicima, a razni prolaznici i radnici me ignoriraju, ja počnem vikat hladno i glasno "UPOMOĆ!!!". I onda im je bed pa me odmah netko pita "Treba pomoć?". Moraš se snać. Nekad milo trepćem okicama to prolazi kod muške publike, ali neke starije gospođe koje su predpostavljam i same bile majke male i danas odrasle djece, te prođu ko pored T. groblja. Vjerojatno me ne bi pogledale ni da padnem u nesvjest. Još bi me cipelicom odmaknule da ćope red u nekoj ustanovi.

----------


## Matilda

Prošli tjedan želim ući u poštu, dijete u kolicima. Imam 5-6 stepenica do ulaza, uska vrata i još dvije stepenice i vrata na preklop do šaltera. 
Kolica sam dovukla do ulaza, jedva sam ušla, pridržavajući vrata i gurajući kolica. 
Metar od vrata sjedi zaštitar i čita novine. Ne bi se taj digao, pomogao.
Ni makac. 
Znam, nije njemu posao da otvara vrata, mogla sam ga omesti u poslu. Može se dogoditi da dok on meni drži vrata, da netko opljačka poštu.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Al nisam htjela prekidati čovjeka u čitanju novina.

----------


## Ifigenija

Gornje Vrapče nema nogostupa, nema parkića, nema dućana, niti javnih površina, dakle nema se gdje izaći, ići, družiti.

Grad? Doći do grada, pothvat! Bus? Tramvaj? Ne zezajte me... Auto? Naći parking a da ne moraš jahati tri dana do svoje lokacije s dvoje male djece, s ljudima kratkih nogu, kratke budnosti, i čestih potreba - teška mislija? Kako bi bilo da i majke s djecom imaju, kao invalidi, pravo na par mjesta bliže centru? Garaže? Pričajte mi o prilagođenosti djeci... to mi se gadi, ako moram idem - ako ne, ne vodim djecu u onu gungulu, buku, smrad, mrak.

Gradske ulice? Dućani sa stepenicama, uski prolazi između polica... gdje dojiti, presvlačiti? Površine za djecu, za igru? Čistoća, urednost - nemojte me zezat! Nemam kometnara o svemu tome...

Sve u svemu ja sa svojima ne idem nikamo ako ne moram. Ostajem u vrtu, ili se šetamo Gornjim Vrapčem i okolicom, pazeći da nas ne pokupi auto. Koristimo platnene nosiljke, ne kolica, tako mi je lakše. Kolica bi mi bila još jedan nečuven teret u ovom gradu.

----------


## Bubimirka

Evo da vam objasnim na kojoj temi radim, i koje su moje ideje, ali napominjem da su to samo ideje, a do realizacije i detalja tih ideja nemogu doći bez vaše pomoći,tj. prikupljenim informacijama o problemima ....sve kaj ste navele sam i ja manje-više prošla, no na faksu nije poželjno niti profesionalno da se zadatci ili projekti rješavaju vođeni samo vlastitim iskustvima, .....moje iskustvo je bilo samo motiv za projekt, ali nemože biti i glavni pokretač i princip rada.....

Ovo je doslovce citat iz moje prijavnice teme:


Naziv teme ( diplomskog rada): Odnos majke i okoline-kretanje majki sa bebom u urbanoj sredini/gradu

Kratak opis i obrazloženje: U životu majki sa novorođenčetom pojavljuju se mnogi problemi tehničke, socijološke i psihološke prirode koji prate roditeljstvo, kao i nedostatak "servisa" i usluga za pomoć majkama na javnim prostorima urbane sredine u zadovoljavanju osnovnih bebinih potreba koje se nesvode samo na previjanje.

Ciljevi diplomskog rada: Osmisliti sistem kombiniran uslugama za potrebe lakšeg kretanja i skrb djeteta majkama koje su primorane dijete voditi svugdje sa sobom, pogotovo pješice. Sistem bi bio interpoliran u već definiran urbanistički plan grada na mjestima gdje majke sa dijecom najviše borave i cirkuliraju.

Da pojasnim još detaljnije....Moja ideja je generalno osmisliti sustav, ali moj dizajnerski posao će se fokusirati samo na ova tri segmenta koja sam sama odabrala zaključivši da su oni najbitniji. Tri segmenta: 
1. U centru grada i na još par lokacija smješten bi bio centar osmišljen i dizajniran samo za sveobuhvatne potrebe skrbi oko bebe ....taj centar bi sadržavao odjel za hitne slučajeve : previjanje, hranjenje, dojenje, zdravstvena skrb, ...itd. sa popratnim potrepštinama, rezervnim pelenama, maramicama, hranu, određene ljekove,....Što se tiče zdravstvene skrbi predviđam dežurnog pedijatra i psihologa na tim odjelima- znači i ordinacije i urede, te adekvatno i educirano osoblje, odgajatelja za hitne slučajeve bebisitanja kad je recimo riječ (kao u mnogim mojim slučajevima) majka studentica mora ići na ispit a nema kome dati dijete na čuvanje...pa bi u svrhu toga u tom centru bile jaslice i igraonice za djecu. Evo još nekih situacija kada je potrebna hitna pomoć u bebisitanju ili sl.: majka koja ide liječniku ili u posjet nekome u bolnici na zaraznim mjestima, poslovni sastanci, razgovor za posao, kupovina opasnih kemikalija,itd.... Centar bi sadržavao i predavaonice za edukativna predavanja za majke...recimo o dojenju, higijeni, zdravlju,itd......tamo bi majke mogle se educirati, informirati, pitati o svemu što ih zanima dežurno osoblje, struučnjake......Centar bi možda čak sadržavao i prenoćište za hitne slučajeve.....Centar bi sadržavao kafić ili restoran koji je čitav prilagođen majkama sa bebama i glomaznim kolicima, ....

2.Kutak unutar javnih ustanova,određenih kafića, parkova, i sl. predviđen i posebno dizajniran za potrebe skrbi djeteta, koji bi bio zaštićen fizički i higijenski, možda sklopiv i projektiran da se otvara samo po potrebi, nekim sistamom kao što su provlačenje kartice ili žetonima ( o tome ću kasnije pisati), koji bi sadržavao i potrebštine: pelene, maramice, ručnike, kremice, možda neke ljekove za hitne potrebe, itd....Znači taj kutak bi za razliku od gore navedenog centra, bio adaptiran, tj. prilagođen određenom mjestu, kafićima, javnoj ustanovi,....postojala bi posebna služba za dizajniranje i ugradnju takvih objekata koja bi se pobrinula da nenaruši postojeću prostornu strukturu a da adekvatno i po propisima osmisli kutak ...individualan pristup svakom javnom prostoru u dizajniranju "kutka"

i 3. osmislila bih automate kao što su automati za kavu ili sokove, tako da majke mogu po gradu u hodu ili žurbi kupiti na dostupnim mjestima pelenu, hranu, maramice vlažne, kremu za guzu, bilo što u manjoj količini....evo jedne situacije : Majka sa malom bebom, dođe iz Dubrovnika u Zagreb usred noći Recimo 3h), i mala joj je gladna, ukakana, možda joj je začepljen nosić, bilo koji uobičajen problem kod beba, a  nigdje ništa neradi....i fino si ode do automata i kupi potrebne stvari.

Da objasnim sistem kojim bi to funkcioniralo.....Znači čim rodiš, uz one sve stvari koje dobiješ, majka dobije i karticu poput poznate nam studentske X-ice, i s tom karticom su joj manje ili više subvencionirane sve gore navedene usluge i kupovine potrebština...o tome bi se trebalo još razgovarat, kako to regulirat, izbjeć iskorištavanja itd. ali nadam se da ste shvatili što i kako želim postići ovom idejom.

Mene sad zanima što vi mislite o tome i kako bi to možda vi riješili, nemojte krivo shvatiti, netražim da umjesto mene riješite problem i napravite diplomski, dovoljno je da mi ukažete na vaša iskustva i probleme vezane za ovu tematiku. Hvala!

----------


## pomikaki

e, da, ona teška vrata koja se sama zatvaraju kakva se često nađu u javnim ustanovama su zbilja velika prepreka za kolica, moraš prvo otvoriti pa se vratiti po kolica a vrata se zatvaraju sama. Mogu biti malo nezgodna i za majki s djetetom u slingu, moram paziti da nas ne poklope.

----------


## Rozamunda

Ja sam mama 10mj curice  i vecinu vremena provodim sama sa njom. MM radi skoluje se tako da sve poslove moram sama obavljati. Bas danas sam morala ici u banku i sparkiram se na parkiraliste i jedva izadem iz auta a dijete nisam mogla izvuci iz auta. Sparkirala sam se na sredinu parkiralista ali parkirna mijesta su tako uska da se dijete nemoze izvuci van iz auta. Dok je bila u nosiljci znala sam se i kilometar dva sparkirati dalje dok nisam nasla sire mijesto. A kolica jedva izvucem iz prtljaznika jer moram paziti da drugi auto ne lupim. Smatram da bi roditeljima sa malom dijecom trebalo omoguciti sire parkirno mijesto kao za invalide. O nasim javnim ustanovama bolje ne pricati. HZZO se nalazi na 3 katu bez lifta. Niko ti nece pomoc, morala sam dijete sa kolicima gore nositi da produzim porodinjski. Mi imamo malo veca kolica i to mi zadaje veliki problem jer kroz vecinu vrata jedva udemo. Dijete presvuc nema se nigdje osim u shoping centrima i kad sam u centru mogu je jedino u autu presvuc. Ja Niku jos uvijek dojim i kad smo u gradu to mi predstavlja veliki problem. Najcesce ju dojim u autu jer nemam gdje drugdje. Nema nigdje neki prostor gdje bi ju mogla nahraniti jedino vani ali sada je za to prehladno.  Imam dosta losih iskustva i u bankama gdje sam drzala dijete na rukama sat vremena samo da uplatim stotraje 20 sekundi. Niko od sluzbenika mi se nije obratio za pomoc jedino su me neki ljudi htijeli pustit ispred sebe. 
Oprosti ako sam previse udavila sli sam se morala malo ispuhati jer me takve stvari jako ljute. Ja se jako trudim pomoci svakom i uvijek pridrzim vrata svakom a neki gledaju mame kako se muce i nebi pomogli. To je jako zalosno i srce me boli kad to vidim. Vise necu daviti jer sam skrenula sa teme.
Pozdrav!!!!!!!!

----------


## katajina

Evo, ja sam u rujnu došla u Zg iz Dubrovnika!
Imali smo mei-tai ali smo dvaput išle tramvajem u grad sa kolicima!
Recimo samo da ne znam kako su mame ( i tate ) putovali tramvajem prije ovih niskopodnih tramvaja.
Ali je opet problem što onaj aparat za cvikanje karte nije blizu mjesta koja su u tramvaju predviđena za kolica!
Presvlačili smo se u kolicima na Zrinjevcu ( bilo je toplo ), dojili na klupi!
Htjela sam kad sam već u metropoli malo obići dućane ali ovi u centru imaju barem jednu stepenicu, preteška i preuska vrata, a proći između stalaka s odjećom izgleda kao slalom!

----------


## Bubimirka

> Ja sam mama 10mj curice  i vecinu vremena provodim sama sa njom. MM radi skoluje se tako da sve poslove moram sama obavljati. Bas danas sam morala ici u banku i sparkiram se na parkiraliste i jedva izadem iz auta a dijete nisam mogla izvuci iz auta. Sparkirala sam se na sredinu parkiralista ali parkirna mijesta su tako uska da se dijete nemoze izvuci van iz auta. Dok je bila u nosiljci znala sam se i kilometar dva sparkirati dalje dok nisam nasla sire mijesto. A kolica jedva izvucem iz prtljaznika jer moram paziti da drugi auto ne lupim. Smatram da bi roditeljima sa malom dijecom trebalo omoguciti sire parkirno mijesto kao za invalide. O nasim javnim ustanovama bolje ne pricati. HZZO se nalazi na 3 katu bez lifta. Niko ti nece pomoc, morala sam dijete sa kolicima gore nositi da produzim porodinjski. Mi imamo malo veca kolica i to mi zadaje veliki problem jer kroz vecinu vrata jedva udemo. Dijete presvuc nema se nigdje osim u shoping centrima i kad sam u centru mogu je jedino u autu presvuc. Ja Niku jos uvijek dojim i kad smo u gradu to mi predstavlja veliki problem. Najcesce ju dojim u autu jer nemam gdje drugdje. Nema nigdje neki prostor gdje bi ju mogla nahraniti jedino vani ali sada je za to prehladno.  Imam dosta losih iskustva i u bankama gdje sam drzala dijete na rukama sat vremena samo da uplatim stotraje 20 sekundi. Niko od sluzbenika mi se nije obratio za pomoc jedino su me neki ljudi htijeli pustit ispred sebe. 
> Oprosti ako sam previse udavila sli sam se morala malo ispuhati jer me takve stvari jako ljute. Ja se jako trudim pomoci svakom i uvijek pridrzim vrata svakom a neki gledaju mame kako se muce i nebi pomogli. To je jako zalosno i srce me boli kad to vidim. Vise necu daviti jer sam skrenula sa teme.
> Pozdrav!!!!!!!!


 Ništa ti nedaviš niti si skrenula s teme.....ovakvi se odgovori upravo i traže. Slobodno se ispuši, dao Bog pa da neostane samo na riječima, već da neki od ovih povika čuju oni gore i nešto učine, ovako ja s ovim diplomskim nešto pokušavam barem osvjestit neupućene kroz šta roditelji prolaze i koja bi možda rješenja bila

----------


## Bubimirka

> Evo, ja sam u rujnu došla u Zg iz Dubrovnika!
> Imali smo mei-tai ali smo dvaput išle tramvajem u grad sa kolicima!
> Recimo samo da ne znam kako su mame ( i tate ) putovali tramvajem prije ovih niskopodnih tramvaja.
> Ali je opet problem što onaj aparat za cvikanje karte nije blizu mjesta koja su u tramvaju predviđena za kolica!
> Presvlačili smo se u kolicima na Zrinjevcu ( bilo je toplo ), dojili na klupi!
> Htjela sam kad sam već u metropoli malo obići dućane ali ovi u centru imaju barem jednu stepenicu, preteška i preuska vrata, a proći između stalaka s odjećom izgleda kao slalom!


Ponekad sam bila primorana čak i u ovo doba niskopodašnih, ići visokopodnim tramvajem, ...snalazila sam se....bilo je dobrih i ljubaznih ljudi, ali obično se prave mutavi i kao nevide te.....uvijek sam na to gledala kao: a ni netrebaju, njima na dušu, ja se znam i sama snaći, to me čeliči ali iznutra kipim i treba se izderat malo....da vidiš kako svima lampice prorade i ljubaznost!

----------


## split

Grad Split je katastrofa po tom pitanju. Jedino mjesto gdje se može presvući dijete je dm i Mercator. Nije mi čudno kad neka prodavaonica iz prošlog stoljeća nema takve prostore ali novootvoren velebni centar (Joker) da nema prostor za dijete ili dojenje. Nisam mogla to zamislit pa me konobar uputio da dojim u WC za invalide. Glavna bolnica odjel pedijatrije također nema takav prostor. 
O parkiranju i vožnji u pješačkim zonama ne treba ni pisat. 
Kad se motor vozi pješačkom zonom to je normalno, a šta da ja hodam sredinom ceste? Svi bi rekli da sam luda.
Sam ulaz u zgradu ima 8 stepenica. Nosim kolica + dijete + spiza.
Ovako izgleda ulaz u lift sa dvoja vrata. Leđima držiš vanjska vrata, jednom rukom otvoriš unutarnja, a drugom guraš kolica unutra.
U centar grada ne idemo iz svih razloga koje si navela. 
Ne zan kako invalidi ne polude jer zaista su tretirani kao građani drugog reda.

----------


## Galija

[/quote]u to se uključuje pitanje koliko ste zadovoljne bile postojećim mjestima predviđenim za potrebe adekvatne skrbi, njezi i hranjenju djeteta...to su oni stolići po trgovačkim centrima za previjanje dijeteta interpolirani u javne wc-e. 


> TL na Žitnjaku lose, prostorija za dojenje i prematanje negrijana ili jedva grijana. Meni je u Kiki jako ugodno i osjecam se stvarno opusteno kad dojim. Osoba koja je osmislila tu prostoriju napravila ju je po mjeri mame i bebe, ne samo po pitanju interijera vec i po pitanju privatnosti.


Htjela sam kad sam već u metropoli malo obići dućane ali ovi u centru imaju barem jednu stepenicu, preteška i preuska vrata, a proći između stalaka s odjećom izgleda kao slalom!


> Najvise me fascinira kad u projektu za djecji ducan nigdje nije predvideno dizalo (ducan na vise etaza) ili rampa za kolica.
> Odustala sam od takvih ducana (90%) i sad jos jedino idem u TL ili Kiku.
> 
> Eh da, i odlazak u knjiznicu s dvoje klinaca mi je poseban dozivljaj. Dupla teska vrata (otvaraju se na unutra) koja jedva otvaram kad sam sama, a prostor izmedu njih je taman toliki  da se kad idem s klincima (obavezno jedna kolica zbog bebe) svi skupa unutra zaglavimo ak netko ne priskoci u pomoc. Nije problem samo u vratima koja se otvaraju na unutra i koja su teska, vec su u taj meduprostor postavili nekakav cupavi tapison pa se kotaci od kolica po njemu jako tesko okrecu.
> Nas ulazak bez pomoci izgleda ovako: S ledima otvaram vanjska vrata, s jednom rukom upeljavam i manevriram kolica, a s drugom rukom manevriram kcer koja hoda, onda se i ja nekak premjestim jer trebam pustit prva vrata da bih otvorila druga (e tu smo sad vec poluzaglavljeni, situacija ko u liftu na kojem pise nosivost 15 osoba, a vec kad je 5 unutra svatko svakom gazi po cipelama). S jednom nogom drzim vanjska vrata (da ne poklope kolica), a s ledima otvaram unutarnja vrata, jednom rukom manevriram kolica ciji kotaci koce po debelom tapisonu, a s drugom manevriram kcer koja se sva zbunjena obavezno ukopa.   
> Sorry ak se ponavljam, al sam na brzaka uletila na topic, pa nisam procitala sve odgovore.  
> Bubimirka, super tema za rad. Samo naprijed.

----------


## Galija

Ajoooj, pa sve sam zeznula s quotovima. Morat cu malo prouciti kak to ide.
Nadam se da se ipak kuzi kaj sam htjela reci.

----------


## mikka

ja kolica uopce ne koristim, tako da s tim nemam problema. malu uvijek nosim, a malog za ruku. pelene ne nose ni jedan ni drugi, ako trebaju piskiti, obavimo to gdje se zateknemo (danas se mala popisala na cvjetnom). pa nemam problema niti s presvlacenjem. istina, nekad je stvarno hladno za popisat se vani, ali onda odemo u neki kafic u wc. 

hmm.. problem? to sto me ponekad ljudi ignoriraju u tramvaju. nosim bebu, na ledima ruksak i 2,5 godisnjaka za ruku i nije mi bas zgodno. nije mi bas fora niti kad me ne primjecuju u redu na blagajni--niti prodavaci niti kupci. mislim da je meni ipak zerkicu nezgodnije s dvoje male djece, pogotovo jer uvijek imam za kupiti samo 2-3 usputne stvari (vece kupovine obavljam bez starijeg).

a dojenje.. dojim tamo gdje me k. trazi. danas sam ju dojila na cvjetnom (prije pisanja). kad je imala 3 dana pa smo cekali u mup-u za dokumente, dojila sam ju i pricala sa sluzbenikom na salteru (da ju nisam dojila ne bi ga nista cula jer je vristala kao da ju kolju  :Rolling Eyes:  ). meni je mjesto za dojenje svako mjesto gdje sjednem. jos kad zabrane pusenje, takvih ce mjesta biti jos vise i po zimi  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimirka

Alo Galija.....nemaš frke.....prokužila sam sve kaj si rekla. Ni ja se još nesnalazim sa ovakvim stvarima pa isprobavam.

----------


## abonjeko

Živim u urbanističkoj katastrofi zvanoj Dubrovnik...to je jedan naveliko (kulturološki gledano) precijenjeni Grad jer kulture (osvrnimo se sada na ovu tranzitnu) kretanja nema...

- gdje su kazne za one koji parkiraju po nogostupima??? (Dubrovnik ima veliki problem s parkirališnim mjestima pa su ljudi primorani snalaziti se s parkinzima gdje god se nekom sviđa, tj. što bliže - to bolje...vjerojatno bi najbolje bilo kada bi s autom mogli direktno ulaziti u svoje kuće/stanove) :/ 

Jedno vrijeme sam (kao i jedna forumašica gore) stavljala one Rodine letke pod brisače...

- Dok smo vozili kolica nije bilo moguće ići nogostupom od silnih auta poredanih na "našoj" pješačkoj stazi (Dubrovnik nema predviđeno mjesto za pješake, a kamo li za bicikle)

- Spuštanje prema aStarom Gradu je najveća sramota koju sam ikada igdje vidjela... Na jednoj traci jure autobusi prema Gradu, a na drugoj traci se ogromnom brzinom strmoglave taksisiti vozeći luđački...a sve to pored "pješačke" staze široke niti metar...u tom slučaju ljudi su natjerani (oni s desne strane te smiješne pješačke staze) prekoračiti na cestu jer nema dovoljno prolaza za dvoje ljudi...da ne govorim ta s kolicima uopće nije moguće spustiti se do Staroga Grada...Autobusi i gradski prijevoz nam još nije toliko napredan pa da podržava ovakve specifične slučajeve...ljeti niti čovjek ne može stati u bus, a kamo li kolica...

- Pošte su vrlo nepristupačne, banke imaju onaj mali dio "uzbrdice" za invalide koju smo s kolicima koristili...

Ulazak/izlazak iz trgovina - nemoguća misija...

Dubrovniku očajno nedostaje dječjih parkova, nedostaje mjesta za dojenje (ali to tek možemo očekivati kada se pokrene neka konkretna kampanja za osvještavanje potrebe dojenja te kada se ciljne skupine urazume te shvate "problem"). Gradovima nedostaje dječjih "kutaka", igraonica, mjesta unutar trgovačkih Centara namijenjenih djeci, presvlačionica...didaktičkih instrumenata...

Danas smo morale piškiti unutar jednog Centra i udavili smo se u smradu dok smo bile u tom "javnom" WC-u, higijena 0, čistoća 0...grijanja nema...papira nema..itd., itd. - mislim da ne treba puno očekivati, niti da tema ne može puno toga realno "dati", ali svakako treba razraditi neke osnove kulture života u gradovima...

Sretno s temom...javi što si učinila i koje si ideje razradila kada za to dođe vrijeme...  :Kiss:

----------


## pomikaki

:Grin:   i ja sam baš u Dubrovniku potpuno odustala od kolica..

----------


## Neroslava

Pohvala za temu, jedino eto kad bi se te 'majke' iz naslova dale promijeniti u 'roditelje'. Plan s postavljanjem punktova mi se čini kao zgodna ideja, ali pomalo utopistička, pogotovo 1. točka, pogotovo u Hrvatskoj, nažalost....

Od problema na koje nailazimo:

- već spomenute prepreke (visoke stepenice, uska i teška vrata, uski prolazi) pri ulasku u pošte, neke ljekarne i dućane (konkretno u Zg: Turbo Limač na križanju Tesline i Gajeve - dupla uska vrata, ispred prvih stepenica, između uzak prostor, druga se vrata otvaraju na harmoniku, prodavačica na drugom kraju užahne prodavaonice, nema šanse da te vidi i pomogne ti, unutra se na kat može samo po pokretnima na svoju odgovornost. *Dječji dućan*. Knjižara na početku Ilice, pred vratima stepenica od pol metra.),

- nepropisno parkirani automobili + *propisno* parkirani automobili na pločnicima koji jedva ostavljaju mjesta prolazniku da se provuče između auta, kante za smeće i zgrade (a tako je iscrtano parking-mjesto!)

- uska parkirna mjesta koja često ne ostavljaju dovoljno mjesta za manevriranje s AS i kolicima (u Njemačkoj na parkinzima postoji oznaka ''Nur für Frauen'' , ta su parkirna mjesta veća tj. šira od ostalih, mislila sam da je to neka seksistička fora, kao žene ne znaju parkirat pa im treba više mjesta, a sad mi se čini da bi to moglo bit zato kaj su u Nj. mnoge žene kućanice pa se podrazumijeva da obilaze okolo same s klincima dok muževi rade :? 

- visokopodni tramvaji i busevi (čak ne tolko radi stepenica, jer za to mogu nekog nać da mi pomogne, nego radi one štange po sredini stepenica, pa tud kolica ziher ne prolaze!!)

- nedostatak soba za dojenje/prematanje: kolko mi je poznato, po gradu ih nema, pogotovo fale u centru gdi se duže vremena šeće i boravi kad se izađe (hoću reć ak ste si u kvartu nije tolko nezgodno skočit doma premotat bebu, a ja dođem u grad iz VG pa kaj ću..). Ima ih jedino po nekim šoping-centrima, u sobi u hodniku iza hodnika na katu, iza čoška pa do kraja lijevo.... Soba za *dojenje* označena simbolom *flašice*  :Evil or Very Mad:  To nije neka fizička prepreka, ali mi jako smeta!! Isto ko i to da je u velebnom Avenue Mallu ''soba'' za dojenje/prematanje zapravo u WCu za invalide! Mrš. Je.eno nevjerojatno. Kad sam vidla, pokupila sam se i išla dojit na klupicu. Nije mi problem, sikimo mi i vani na klupici i u bircu (za Zagrepčanke - u Booksi se ne puši!!), i na terasi i gdi god, ali nekad mi je potrebno mrvicu više mjesta i komocije nego kaj mi pruža klupica u parku/šoping-centru, recimo da odložim kaput i 5 vrećica sa kupljenim stvarima, i objesim vestu koju imam na sebi i..... Upravo im pišem mejl  :Evil or Very Mad:  

- dakle dobro mi došlo više mjesta za dojenje/prematanje bebe po gradu, da se nađu onak usput, po šetnicama, u centru negdi. I malko šira parking-mjesta. I liftovi ili prilazne rampe za stvari tipa HZZO, banke, pošte, ljekarne... Snađemo se mi roditelji svakako, ali bilo bi zgodno da, uz sve ostalo o čemu brinemo oko beba, ne moramo mislit još i na to 'aha danas idem obavit to-i-to, do tud mogu s kolicima, a za dalje moram ponjet i sling jer tamo neću moć uz stepenice.........

----------


## Kapric

Ja stanujem u uskom centru grada.

1) Većina trgovina, ukljucujuci i one za djecu, imaju barem jednu do dvije stepenice na ulazu. Idem državne institucije - recimo, za prijavu djeteta itsl. - samo sling, zaboravite kolica.

2) Mjesta za prematanje: samo jedno, javni WC iza Gradske kavane. Inače klupe po parkovima.

3) Primjer Kaptol centra: prematalište u ženskom WC-u u prizemlju, iako bi u predprostoru bilo mjesta, tako da je MM morao s malom u ženski WC. Osim toga, da bi se došlo do WC-a, moraju se otvoriti glomazna zelena "željezna" vrata (ne znam točno koji je to materijal, ali teeeeška su), što je s dječjim kolicima jako teško, a invalidima (čiji je WC također tamo) nemoguća misija.

4) Na Zrinjevcu pazite gdje dojite, jer ako je jedina prazna klupa ona ispred Ministarstva, gorile će vas priupitati "što to radite" - zacijelo misle da u bradavici imam mini kameru, pa da ih špijuniram.

----------


## abonjeko

> 4) Na Zrinjevcu pazite gdje dojite, jer ako je jedina prazna klupa ona ispred Ministarstva, gorile će vas priupitati "što to radite" - zacijelo misle da u bradavici imam mini kameru, pa da ih špijuniram.


  :Laughing:  

koji su to neandertalci!!!  :Mad:

----------


## Apathetic

anketa bi bila super

----------


## nenaa

> 4) Na Zrinjevcu pazite gdje dojite, jer ako je jedina prazna klupa ona ispred Ministarstva, gorile će vas priupitati "što to radite" - zacijelo misle da u bradavici imam mini kameru, pa da ih špijuniram.


  :Laughing:   smješno napisano, ali u biti mi nije smješno.

----------


## Jasna

Nisam čitala sve postove pa ne znam da li se neko osvrnuo na pothodnike. Postoje liftovi za INVALIDE, ali majka s kolicima ne spada u tu skupinu. Živim u Novom Zagrebu, i Aveniju Dubrovnik mogu prijeći preko dvije zebre (međusobno udaljene par kilometara).. sve između su pothodnici.
Isto tako još je puno zgrada bez rampe, pa onih prvih 7-8 stepenica lijepo tegliš, ali najgore od svega su one pro-forma rampe (kosine koje su jednako kose kao stepenice).. neupotrebljivo i totalno opasno kad klinac prohoda.

----------


## Jasna

joj.. sad mi je sinulo još par naših bisera... Klaićeva bolnica (=dječja bolnica= bolnica za djecu.. dio kojih je sigurno u kolicima!!!)... i lift "samo za osoblje", stepenice uske, zavojite... slično u SUVAGu (ajde tamo piše da je lift i za  slabije pokretne, pa onda valjda i mala djeca spadaju u to)

mislim da bi anketa bila ok.. ali da će se na ovaj način ljudi sjetiti više "bisera".

----------


## Bubimirka

Anketu nije problem složit samo, osim što ja neznam više kaj da stavim u anketu, vi ste apsolutno sve same rekle i bez ankete tako da sam ja sebi problem postavila na temelju skupljenih svih vaših odgovora i svrstala na u tri glavne kategorije problema.Na 1.one koje bi moja profesijonalna praksa mogla riješit,2. na one koje bi mogla samo potaknuti na rješenje, tj. utjecati na promjenu i na 3. one koje nikako nemogu riješiti, tj. za to je portebno puno evolucijskog i civilizacijskog napredka općenito u društvu. Ja samo mogu krenuti od sebe kao pojedinca. Jako mi je drago i moram vam zahvaliti da ste odlične i što ste odvojile par minuta za razmišljanje te napisale vaše probleme, tj. nedostatke po gradovima. Pošto ja obrađujem konkretno problem u gradu Zagrebu, najkorisnija su mi iskustva onih koji su iz Zagreba ili barem bili u posijeti. Diplomski je još u tijeku, 28.4. trebam diplomirati pa Vi još uvijek možete nadopisati kaj god se sjetite.....Što se tiče prve točke mog rješenja da je utopijski, možda i jest ali neznači da ne neostvariv i nedostižan....ko zna, možda moj rad potakne neke veće projekte. Puno vas ljubim sve!

----------


## bejb

> Kako bi bilo da i majke s djecom imaju, kao invalidi, pravo na par mjesta bliže centru?


Mercatonne je dio parkinga, onaj koji je najblizi ulazu, prenamijenio i to je sada rezervirano za zene i majke 
naravno, ljudi to uopce ne postuju. 

ono sto meni smeta, iako nije dio ove teme, je to sto ljudi uopce nemaju obzira prema naljepnici "beba u autu" i cesto mi se dogodi da ne mogu dijete staviti u sjedalicu jer mi se netko parkirao tako da ne mogu otvoriti vrata od auta. 

mislim da nedostaje vise baby friendly restorana, kao sto je npr. Fort Apach, koji ima igraonicu i mjesto za dojenje i previjanje.

----------


## Bubimirka

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Kako bi bilo da i majke s djecom imaju, kao invalidi, pravo na par mjesta bliže centru?
> 
> 
> Mercatonne je dio parkinga, onaj koji je najblizi ulazu, prenamijenio i to je sada rezervirano za zene i majke 
> naravno, ljudi to uopce ne postuju. 
> 
> ...


Hej eto ovom informacijom o baby frandly restoranu Fort Apach si mi puno pomogla...poljubac!

----------


## Jasna

Nisam sve išla čitati, ali evo, neki dan sam bila u Zaraznoj - bolnici koja je prijatelj djece. Postoji wc za odrasle, dva wc-a za djecu i soba za prematanje i dojenje.. 
To prematanje i dojenje je meni koma. Pa ni mi na istom mjestu ne jedemo i obavljamo nuždu (wc i prezalogajnica)

----------


## mikka

ja ne razumijem uopce postojanje soba za dojenje :? 

dovoljno je da se postavi malo vise klupica da se zena moze sjesti, da ne mora bas dojiti stojecki (kao ja u mup-u 3 dana nakon poroda  :Laughing:  ).

----------


## Jasna

Postoje ljudi koji vole intimu... (ne ubajam se tu)

Svejedno, ne sviđa mi se soba za dojenje i prematanje. Nek je za dojenje. Nek je za prematanje. Ali ne za oboje.

I k tome mogla bi biti onda i soba za hranjenje,... 
A ne soba s dojenje s bočicom kao znakom (?!?!?).. toga srećom u Zaraznoj nema, ali mislim da ima tipa u King Crossu.

----------

